# Durkee brand rub



## chrish (Jun 17, 2007)

I picked up some of this a week ago and its really good,   Durkee,  Grill Creations,  St.Louis Style chicken and rib rub.
addictive stuff man


----------



## linescum (Jun 17, 2007)

my wife loves the stuff. it goes good with everything


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 17, 2007)

Going to the grocery this morning. I will have to check it out.


----------



## flash (Sep 2, 2007)

That is one of the best commercial rubs you can buy.


----------

